# Yet another homophobic hate crime in Colorado, but with a twist!



## Josh Oakley (Nov 19, 2011)

Some of you may remember the article I posted about Jo Oberdier, who runs Queer Impact, a non-profit self defense class geared towards the LBGTQ community. Well, last night he was jumped by 3 guys for kissing a guy in public today. He is fine, but for some minor dings. The other guys are less fine. I don't know the extent of the damage is to the three guys that jumped him are, but I know they're pissed off and buthurt (pun intended) that they got their assess handed to them by a gay guy!I'd love to meet those guys and see how they feel, having attempted to prey on the weak, only to become the prey themselves. My biggest regret is that nobody filmed it!


----------



## JohnEdward (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there any evidence the 3 attackers are not gay themselves, and just straight. What makes you believe the other 3 guys where straight acting with pent up homosexual frustrations? What was the motive? Could it have been an act of an affair of the heart, a past lover, jealously, etc., Or a targeted street crime, a mugging, hate crime, car jacking, etc?   Is there details on the motive, and the attackers?


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 19, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> Is there any evidence the 3 attackers are not gay themselves, and just straight. What makes you believe the other 3 guys where straight acting with pent up homosexual frustrations? What was the motive? Could it have been an act of an affair of the heart, a past lover, jealously, etc., Or a targeted street crime, a mugging, hate crime, car jacking, etc?   Is there details on the motive, and the attackers?


Dude. Anti-gay beatings in Colorado have been on he rise and I have already posted on this topic before. And in any event I am not claiming that they have pent up homosexual frustrations.  Based on the slurs that were used before they got to him which were all derogatory and targeted towards his orientation.And I find it odd that one of the alternative explanations you offer is "HATE CRIME" when that is what I said it was IN THE TITLE!  But what annoys me more than the lack of attention to detail here was that your first impulse was to undermine the story (though I am sure it will be spun as "getting more information") rather than express any concern or relief that my friend was not seriously injured. If you are going to derail a thread, maybe try being less callous about it. This was a jerk post, dude.


----------



## JohnEdward (Nov 19, 2011)

Josh Oakley said:


> Dude. Anti-gay beatings in Colorado have been on he rise and I have already posted on this topic before. And in any event I am not claiming that they have pent up homosexual frustrations.  Based on the slurs that were used before they got to him which were all derogatory and targeted towards his orientation.And I find it odd that one of the alternative explanations you offer is "HATE CRIME" when that is what I said it was IN THE TITLE!  But what annoys me more than the lack of attention to detail here was that your first impulse was to undermine the story (though I am sure it will be spun as "getting more information") rather than express any concern or relief that my friend was not seriously injured. If you are going to derail a thread, maybe try being less callous about it. This was a jerk post, dude.



God sakes, please.....chill out......I was only asking a few questions, jeeze. You didn't give the URL to the article or the thread, and I was asking your opinion....mature reply would have been adequate. :hb:

I have never advocated pot smoking.....maybe you might consider it. 

You make a hell of allot of assumptions reel in the paranoid.......get a grip....breath.


----------



## JohnEdward (Nov 19, 2011)

What I didn't used any offensive terms or words. I have seen a post recently using a derogatory term in a derogatory way for homosexual in the thread about about women boxers wearing skirts in the olympics. And no one abject to it..........yet there is abjection to me asking neutral questions wanting more information.  What some of you miss Twin Fist?

Just because I am from Texas doesn't mean you I should be stereo typed .


----------



## JohnEdward (Nov 19, 2011)

How do you know I am not a person who is concerned, or a genuine interest?  Why assume the negative and attack me....isn't that what trolls do?  Did it every dawn on you, I might want to know the details because am a martial artist, and have an interest in self-defense- this is in the general self-defense forum:hb:


----------



## JohnEdward (Nov 19, 2011)

I have tried to find information on this incident again, I will admit am not all that great sometimes doing searches. What I did find was some positive news about Colorado. 

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_19336798


----------



## elder999 (Nov 19, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> What I didn't used any offensive terms or words. I have seen a post recently using a derogatory term in a derogatory way for homosexual in the thread about about women boxers wearing skirts in the olympics.



No, you didn't.

That's a pretty lame attempt at deflection-I merely used the word "gay," and not in a derogatory way. I pointed out that if the guy needs skirts to distinguish women boxers from male boxers, he might just be gay-it was more of a comic observation than anything.

Telling, though, that you would think that calling someone "gay" is _derogatory_. 

In any case, anyone who's been here since before Apr. 2011, and has seen my posts about homosexuals-since March of *2005*-will tell you that I'd be the last person anyone could accuse of an anti-gay sentiment. In fact: here are all my current posts in threads with the word "homosexual." See for yourself. I'm especially fond of this one:



el Brujo de la Cueva said:


> I posted about this once-I've cut and pasted the pertinent part:
> 
> *Leviticus 20:13: *"If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them."
> 
> ...



Please take note of the last bolded sentence, and stop trying to get your pancake bunny on me...... :lfao:

I mean:



JohnEdward said:


> Is there any evidence the 3 attackers are not gay themselves, and just straight. What makes you believe the other 3 guys where straight acting with pent up homosexual frustrations? What was the motive? Could it have been an act of an affair of the heart, a past lover, jealously, etc., Or a targeted street crime, a mugging, hate crime, car jacking, etc? Is there details on the motive, and the attackers?


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 20, 2011)

*facepalm* Alright, John. You aren't going to find a URL on this story. This is an incident that occurred to my friend Jo Oberdier, the night before my original post. Not every jumping is the focus of a news story, especially in an area where such occurrences are prevalent. In this case, I was posting about a very good friend of mine: Jo "Obi" Oberdier, who offers a self-defense class in Denver, targeted towards empowering the LGBTQ community. I posted about his program back in October. The night before I posted this, he was attacked by three guys who yelled anti-gay things at him before doing so, after seeing him kiss another guy. Obi defended himself and prevailed. That is the story. Again, this is a personal story from a friend, not a news article.





> What I didn't used any offensive terms or words. I have seen a post recently using a derogatory term in a derogatory way for homosexual in the thread about about women boxers wearing skirts in¡ the olympics. And no one abject to it..........yet there is abjection to me asking neutral questions wanting more information. What some of you miss Twin Fist?Just because I am from Texas doesn't mean you I should be stereo typed .


I never said you USED offensive terms or words. And most of your questions fell under the overall question of what is the motive (which was already given), while stating alternatives.The rest of this post has nothing to do with the topic at hand.





> How do you know I am not a person who is concerned, or a genuine interest? Why assume the negative and attack me....isn't that what trolls do? Did it every dawn on you, I might want to know the details because am a martial artist, and have an interestin self-defense- this is in the general self-defense forum


I don't know whether you are concerned about Obi or not because you never actually asked how he is. I did not attack YOU. I criticised the methods you employed and the post itself. There is a big difference. And for the last question, no it did not dawn on me, because NONE of the questions you asked were of a self-defense nature. Except for MAYBE the question of motive, you have yet to bring up a single point or question actually pertaining to self-defense.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 20, 2011)

And elder, while I respect you and generally like your posts, I have to question the relevance of your post to the original topic. Derailed trains are not helped by further detailing.


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2011)

I think many of us approach our training with the hope of never having to use it in a live situation, but the intent of knowing we might have to do exactly that.

3 on 1 is a nasty situation.  Glad your friend Obi is OK.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't want to take this thread further from the intent of the OP, so Josh Oakly, my apologies.  However, for future readers, I feel constrained to comment on elder999's post.  First, as others, I am glad to hear your friend survived the attack on him.  Just for clarification of what I will say below, I do not agree with homosexuality, but do not hate homosexuals.

Mr. Elder999, I don't have an interlinear Hebrew-English bible, so I don't know how accurate you are as to your translation of "lay lyings."  I don't think if matters much.  The committee that translated the King James Bible, contained many scholarly men who had not only studied Hebrew, but spoke it fluently.  Separate committees translated parts of the Bible they were given.  What they had translated were then confirmed by their own committee members.  When all agreed, their translation was submitted to the other committees.  All had to agree before a translation was accepted.  I accept their translation as correct, and more, God inspired and controlled.  You are of course free to disagree. 

I noted also that you had failed to comment on Paul's mention of homosexuality.  Nor did you mention that Sodom was destroyed because of the sins of the citizens, the only sin declared in the Bible, being homosexuality.  The Bible is clear that homosexuality is a sin that is an abomination to God.  You or others have free will to choose to commit any sin no matter.  As to committing sin, it is something that we all do.  The only difference according to the Bible, being that those that have accepted Jesus as their savior, have their sins paid for already.  Those are my beliefs.  As I said, you and anyone else is free to disagree,  I just didn't want to have your confusion go without comment for anyone who may not know otherwise.

One last thing, I was surprised to see you say that Jesus never said anything about homosexuality.  However, not being a Christian, I can see how you might not know otherwise.  According to Jesus himself, as well as the first chapter of John, Jesus is God.  Again according to John, Jesus was not only present at creation, he was the creator.  As God, he would also then have defined sin, and be against sin.  So when the Bible says homosexuality is sin, Jesus, as God, is also saying it.  That may not be something you wish to agree with, since you are not a Christian.  That is your right.  As I said, I just wanted to put forth another view for those who might be confused by your post.

If you disagree strongly enough to wish to discuss if further, we should probably either do so in PMs, or in one of the threads like the Bar and Grill.

Have a good day sir.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 20, 2011)

Carol said:


> I think many of us approach our training with the hope of never having to use it in a live situation, but the intent of knowing we might have to do exactly that.
> 
> 3 on 1 is a nasty situation.  Glad your friend Obi is OK.



I'm just glad they only came armed with their fists! Obi's a fantastic martial artist, but weapons would increase the pucker factor about 100-fold.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 20, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> I don't want to take this thread further from the intent of the OP, so Josh Oakly, my apologies.  However, for future readers, I feel constrained to comment on elder999's post.  First, as others, I am glad to hear your friend survived the attack on him.  Just for clarification of what I will say below, I do not agree with homosexuality, but do not hate homosexuals.
> 
> Mr. Elder999, I don't have an interlinear Hebrew-English bible, so I don't know how accurate you are as to your translation of "lay lyings."  I don't think if matters much.  The committee that translated the King James Bible, contained many scholarly men who had not only studied Hebrew, but spoke it fluently.  Separate committees translated parts of the Bible they were given.  What they had translated were then confirmed by their own committee members.  When all agreed, their translation was submitted to the other committees.  All had to agree before a translation was accepted.  I accept their translation as correct, and more, God inspired and controlled.  You are of course free to disagree.
> 
> ...



I thank you for your concern for my friend. And I thank you _vehemently_ that you have chosen to take the preachy stuff somewhere else.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 20, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> I have tried to find information on this incident again, I will admit am not all that great sometimes doing searches. What I did find was some positive news about Colorado.
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_19336798



And by the way, this takes into account ALL REPORTED hate crimes. Not the ones that go unreported, and not just the gay ones. Colorado Springs, Where Obi lives, is something of an anti-gay mecca, being the city where Focus on the Family is headquartered and all. I remember talking to him right after we both got out of USSD when both our areas switched to Z-Ultimate (PLEASE DO NOT COMMENT ON EITHER COMPANY, JUST GIVING BACKGROUND AND I DO NOT WANT THIS THREAD LOCKED!!!!!) and he had a chance to move, or to stay in Colorado, and it did not sit right with him to flee the situation in Colorado Springs. Not much later, Queer Impact was born. What these three idiots don't realize is that all they to was motivate him and help remind him of what he is trying to fix out in Colorado.


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 20, 2011)

Good on Obi.  I'm glad he survived a bad situation unscathed.  Just as an added benefit, it sounds like some ignorant bullies got thier come uppance.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Josh Oakley said:


> I thank you for your concern for my friend. And I thank you _vehemently_ that you have chosen to take the preachy stuff somewhere else.



Not at all.  I am truely glad your friend came out ahead.  I detest people who gang up on others, no matter the reason.  If they disagree with his life style, that is their right.  As it is their right to tell him so.  But they have neither the moral nor legal right to simply choose to try and beat him up for that.  As I said, I disagree with homosexuality myself.  But had I been there, I would have cheered him on, and probably joined him in his defense  Although he apparently wouldn't have needed help, I wouldn't likely have know that.  But just another person changing the odds would likely have stopped the assault.

As to the preachy stuff.  It is not really a part of your thread.  I only commented as I felt there was some intent to present misinformation, and wanted to comment on that.  Elder999, if my assessment is wrong, my apologies, but we should discuss that in PMs or a separate thread so this one can continue to be a celabration of Josh Oakly's friend's safety.


----------

